# GELI attaching failure



## quakerdoomer (Jun 29, 2011)

I had recently made a GELI container of 36 GB. Both key and raw file were moved on an external disk (USB). Few days back I used newfs with journalling enabled for a USB drive disk partition. The disk is improper and has many a times asked me to do fsck.

Yesterday fsck failed to read/write and couldn't fix the disk inconsistencies. After that I got the error: 
	
	



```
geli: MD5 hash mismatch for /dev/md0
```

I guess this was the mistake because the GELI file size was 36GB with journalling enabled which maybe couldn't keep up with the writing speed.

Anyway, I read at many places that this could be because of a corrupted GELI volume. I do not have the backup files in /var. I remember the password of the container.

Any chance of me recovering my files by any method?


----------



## pbd (Jul 26, 2011)

Any chance this could be your case?


----------



## quakerdoomer (Jul 27, 2011)

Great. Thanks.
I have already reformatted the disk and restored an old backup.. lost quite some data worth many days but nothing which I couldn't recode and rearrange.
Thanks for the URL. Should help many in the future.


----------

